# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Phễu rung cấp liệu ......

## thuhanoi

Rảnh rỗi lột cái phễu rung chụp vài pô ảnh đưa lên cho bác nào có ý đồ chế tạo phễu rung ngánh và tối ưu theo kiểu bọn Japan làm nhé:
Tổng thể bên trong máy:

Cái sàn (than chính) được lắp vào đế máy cố định bởi các lò xo ... Cái sàn màu trắng này bằng sắt đặc dày và nặng cỡ 300-400kg

Trên cái sàn lắp 4 gối lò xo nghiêng dạng lá nhíp, ở giữa là khối nam châm điện (khối lõi E)

Khối chữ I của nam châm điện được cố định với khung đỡ phễu, đồng thời nối với sàn bởi 4 bộ lá nhíp ở trên
Khe hở giữa E và I của nam châm điện tạo rung khoảng 1,2mm


Cận cảnh gối kẹp nhíp: giữa các là nhip có miếng phíp mỏng cách ly

Cận cảnh khe hở E I

Gối 2 đầu nhíp

Ghép nối giữa sàn và đế máy bởi lò xo cách ly rung và cố định

Mặt phểu đúc bằng nhựa

Cấp điện cho nam châm điện, có thể chọn điện áp


Hi, chúc bác nào có ý đồ chế tạo phểu rung thành công mỹ mãn nhé. THK

----------

Ga con, Gamo, vanquanbnvn

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nó chỉnh biên độ (điện áp) để tăng giảm tốc và cả tần số để đạt cộng hưởng tối ưu nữa.

Mà bây giờ nó chuyển sang áp điện với chấn tử gắn ngay trên lá nhip chứ không dùng nam châm điện từ nữa rồi!

----------


## Ga con

Có nhiều kiểu mà cụ.

Hồi trước ở cty cũ tụi em làm cái này hoài. Cấp phôi tự động. Cái phễu em đặt hàng, cái đế và bộ phận lựa bọn em tự làm

Loại nhỏ dùng 2 nam châm EI như của bác Thu, loại lớn dùng nhiều nam châm gắn ngay sát lò xo để lợi lực (chiều lực cùng chiều rung nên chỉ cần nam châm bé xíu thôi).

Mạch điều khiển loại nhỏ thì rất đơn giản, chỉ nắn hình tia 1 chu kỳ và chỉnh biên độ thôi (1 diode + 1 dimmer là xong, chạy cố định 50Hz). Mấy loại cao cấp điều khiển tá lả (tần số, biên độ, nhiệt độ...)

Thanks.

----------


## manhtungdhkt

có bác nào cho e xin tài liệu về cái máy này không, e đang định vọc thử

----------


## solero

> có bác nào cho e xin tài liệu về cái máy này không, e đang định vọc thử


Mua xác máy cũ không bác?

----------


## inhainha

Mấy cái hàng cũ này chắc cũng chỉ rã ra bán phế liệu chứ cũng khó bán nguyên bộ, vì nhu cầu cấp phôi mỗi chỗ mỗi khác. Và lại cái controller tự chế riêng nên đa phần nhìn xấu òm. Mấy cái này đi bãi bên Hàn thấy nhiều lắm. Thấy họ dùng actuator thạch anh thôi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Quan trọng là vật liệu chế tạo lá nhíp đấy ah, em quen 1 cty tự động hóa có 20 mấy mạng kỹ sư mà chế tạo phễu rung này ko xong, tất cả đều ok đạt sản lượng yêu cầu về cấp phôi nhưng cứ 3 tháng là lá nhíp gã thôi, tới nay vẫn chưa giải quyết dc.

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhiều lúc ta mắc phải 1 cái gì đó về kết cấu chứ chưa hẳn lá nhip, ví dụ (ví dụ thôi nhé) thay vì dùng nhíp đơn, ta dùng nhiều nhíp mỏng hơn. Hoặc giữa các lá nhíp có lót miếng gì đó để tránh tập trung rung động chẳng hạn  :Big Grin:  . Cho nên thay vì cứ chấp nhận thay nhíp nên thử nghiệm nhiều và ngâm cứu nhiều nhiều kết cấu của máy bọn "Tây" để học lõm mánh lới của họ  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  - vì vậy mình đưa cái này lên để các bạn có thêm dữ liệu để làm kinh nghiệm cho mình  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Có thể thay nhíp lá lò so bằng phíp. Trước bọn em có làm cái của này, phíp dùng bền phết ạ

----------

nhatson

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có thể thay nhíp lá lò so bằng phíp. Trước bọn em có làm cái của này, phíp dùng bền phết ạ


Uh ha, dùng nhiều miếng phip thủy tinh màu vàng ghép lại ngon nha

----------


## Tuấn

> Uh ha, dùng nhiều miếng phip thủy tinh màu vàng ghép lại ngon nha


1 miếng dày cũng được bác ạ.

----------


## tandat

Cái cục nam trăm điện tạo rung ở đâu bán vậy các bạn

----------


## Totdo

Cũng rã 2 con lấy Tấm sắt làm cái bàn ê tô cũng rất đằm, một mặt đã được phay phẳng, nặng 200 kg một tấm,(giá ve chai 2 tấm là 2000k)

----------


## tandat

Có ai giúp mình kg mình kg biết cái nam trăm tạo rung như thế nào và mua ở đâu các bạn giúp mình với

----------


## Tuanlm

> Có ai giúp mình kg mình kg biết cái nam trăm tạo rung như thế nào và mua ở đâu các bạn giúp mình với


What's the "nam trăm"?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có ai giúp mình kg mình kg biết cái nam trăm tạo rung như thế nào và mua ở đâu các bạn giúp mình với


Cái "năm trăm" tạo rung rất dể chế : lấy cái biến thế tháo "phe" tách E và I riêng ra, lắp lại bên chữ E vào lõi, cấp điện xoay chiều vào cuộn dây, áp thấp thôi sao cho nó chỉ hơi nóng thôi. Chữ I đóng lại thành khối và đưa vào "chỗ đó" là nó rung cầm cập liền, điều chỉnh độ hở sao cho nó rung ngon nhất. Còn gá như thế nào là thiết kế của bạn.

----------

tandat

----------


## tandat

> Cái "năm trăm" tạo rung rất dể chế : lấy cái biến thế tháo "phe" tách E và I riêng ra, lắp lại bên chữ E vào lõi, cấp điện xoay chiều vào cuộn dây, áp thấp thôi sao cho nó chỉ hơi nóng thôi. Chữ I đóng lại thành khối và đưa vào "chỗ đó" là nó rung cầm cập liền, điều chỉnh độ hở sao cho nó rung ngon nhất. Còn gá như thế nào là thiết kế của bạn.


Cam ơn bạn nhưng minh kg rành về điện lắm

----------


## Ga con

E thấy không rành thì đi thuê làm chứ đừng cố. Nếu cụ có ý định kiếm cơm từ nó thì mới cố, nhưng đừng cố quá nhé.

Thanks.

----------

tandat

----------


## tandat

> E thấy không rành thì đi thuê làm chứ đừng cố. Nếu cụ có ý định kiếm cơm từ nó thì mới cố, nhưng đừng cố quá nhé.
> 
> Thanks.


Mình tính làm chơi cho biết đó mà

----------


## vanquanbnvn

> Rảnh rỗi lột cái phễu rung chụp vài pô ảnh đưa lên cho bác nào có ý đồ chế tạo phễu rung ngánh và tối ưu theo kiểu bọn Japan làm nhé:
> ...
> Hi, chúc bác nào có ý đồ chế tạo phểu rung thành công mỹ mãn nhé. THK


Bài viết có ích, mà vi phạm nội quy công ty nhé, cẩn thận ...
Thân!

----------


## vanquanbnvn

> Cái "năm trăm" tạo rung rất dể chế : lấy cái biến thế tháo "phe" tách E và I riêng ra, lắp lại bên chữ E vào lõi, cấp điện xoay chiều vào cuộn dây, áp thấp thôi sao cho nó chỉ hơi nóng thôi. Chữ I đóng lại thành khối và đưa vào "chỗ đó" là nó rung cầm cập liền, điều chỉnh độ hở sao cho nó rung ngon nhất. Còn gá như thế nào là thiết kế của bạn.


Bổ sung chút:
- Chỉ lắp lại 1 bên chữ E (vì biến áp thường có 2 chữ E quay đầu vào nhau và đan xen chữ I)
- Tháo bỏ cuộn thứ cấp
- Chữ I ghép lại (hoặc thanh thép non) đưa vào tạo khe hở với chữ E, cố định chữ E, nối E và I bằng 1 thanh FIP
-> cấp điện -> thanh I run cầm cập -> thay I bằng 1 đồ gá hoặc tùy biến -> đạt được mục đích
Thân!

----------

Hoang Nhat

----------

